

A lighter, faster jQuery dragging plugin - jerbils
https://github.com/jeremyckahn/dragon

======
gbaygon
Very interesnting. I found a bug, the green box gets locked

if it's inside the bound box, and the cyan box is dragged.

~~~
jerbils
Ah. Just a z-index bug, But I'll take care of it. Thanks for pointing it out!

